# 1910 Ford



## Ken N Tx (Jan 8, 2015)

Make sure you read all the statistics under the photo.

The year is 1910, over one hundred years ago. ​ What a difference a century makes!​ Here are some statistics for the Year 1910:​ ***********************************​ The average life expectancy for men was 47 years.​ Fuel for this car was sold in drug stores only.​ Only 14 percent of the homes had a bathtub.​ Only 8 percent of the homes had a telephone.​ There were only 8,000 cars and only 144 miles of paved roads.​ The maximum speed limit in most cities was 10 mph.​ The tallest structure in the world was the Eiffel Tower!​ The average US wage in 1910 was 22 cents per hour.​ The average US worker made between $200 and $400 per year.​ A competent accountant could expect to earn $2000 per year, ​ a dentist $2,500 per year, a veterinarian between $1,500 and $4,000 per year, and a mechanical engineer about $5,000 per year.​ More than 95 percent of all births took place at HOME.​ Ninety percent of all Doctors had NO COLLEGE EDUCATION!​ Instead, they attended so-called medical schools, many of which were condemned in the press AND the government as 'substandard.'​ Sugar cost four cents a pound.​ Eggs were fourteen cents a dozen.​ Coffee was fifteen cents a pound.​ Most women only washed their hair once a month, ​ and used Borax or egg yolks for shampoo.​ There was no such thing as under arm deodorant or tooth paste.​ Canada passed a law that prohibited poor people from entering into their country for any reason.​ The five leading causes of death were:​ 1. Pneumonia and influenza​ 2, Tuberculosis​ 3. Diarrhea​ 4. Heart disease​ 5. Stroke​ The American flag had 45 stars.​ The population of Las Vegas Nevada was only 30!​ Crossword puzzles, canned beer, and iced tea hadn't been​ invented yet. There was no Mother's Day or Father's Day.​ Two out of every 10 adults couldn't read or write and only​ 6 percent of all Americans had graduated from high school.​ Eighteen percent of households had at least one full-time​ servant or domestic help.​ There were about 230 reported murders in the ENTIRE U.S.A.!​ I am now going to forward this to someone else without​ typing it myself.​ From there, it will be sent to others all over the WORLD...all in​ a matter of seconds!​ Try to imagine what it may be like in another 100 years.​


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 12, 2015)

*The old Model A (Model T? ) Ford*

I am not sure what year this was taken; but it was probably in the early 1920's. My mom and dad drove this car from northern Idaho to San Diego, California around that time period. If anyone knows more about the vintage of this old Ford, I would love to know more about it.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2015)

Could be a 1920 model T touring car. I like the straw hat draped over the steering wheel in your Parent's car.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 12, 2015)

Meanderer;18430Victoriald be a 1920 model T touring car. I like the straw hat draped over the steering wheel in your Parent's car.:)
[IMG said:
			
		

> http://www.sportscardigest.com/wp-content/uploads/021_Ford_1920_Model-T_Touring_4224820_900.jpg[/IMG]


That is my Ford Crown Victoria next to it!


----------

